# Need help finding good location near Frisco, TX



## rockangelphotography (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey there!
I have a shoot comming up this friday and I am trying to find a good "mud pit" near Frisco, Tx. I do intend to have some "implied" nudity in the shoot so it can't really be anywhere TO public. I am not to familiar with much in this area so i was wondering if anyone here maybe knew of a good location, with lots of mud, and not a ton of trees. I am looking for a cold more desolate appearance. If anyone could help me out on this i would be so apprieciative! thank you so much!

-Kristina


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

im nowhere near TX, but i must say im quite intrigued by what you've mentioned about this shoot...i look forward to checking out what you wind up with


----------



## rockangelphotography (Jan 6, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> im nowhere near TX, but i must say im quite intrigued by what you've mentioned about this shoot...i look forward to checking out what you wind up with


 


LOL yeah i am soooooo excited...I think i may have acctually found the perfect spot, so the shoot is on friday i should have shots up no later than monday


----------

